# Are You Making the Right First Impression as a Plumber?



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

If you want to land new clients for your plumbing business, it’s important to make an excellent first impression. The way you present yourself and your company during your first interactions with potential clients determines how they treat you. If you’re professional, they treat you as such, but if you come across as unprepared, they treat you like you don’t run a real company. Your impression is made from the first interaction – not from the first time you show up at someone’s door. Are you making the right impression on your potential clients?

*Does Your Website Look Professional?*

Do you even have a website? You may feel as if a plumbing company wouldn’t benefit from a website, but an online presence is actually a great way to let people know about your business. Your website should be professionally designed and include high-quality content that allows search engines to find you based on well-tailored keywords. The design should be pleasing to the eye, easy to read and the content should be well-written and free of errors. 

A social media presence is also important. The big three are Facebook, Twitter and Instagram, but depending on what’s popular in your city, you may decide to try other platforms. Be sure your social media icons, headers and tone of voice match the design and tone of voice you use on your website to ensure consistent branding. When your website and social media looks professional, potential clients view you as a reputable company.

*Do You Have a Business Address and Phone Number?*

Studies have shown that business owners who use a business-specific address and phone number are viewed as more professional. Of course, if you run a small business you may not be able to afford to rent office space yet, but you could get a business-specific post office box. However, if you do have money to rent office space, do so. Potential clients react more favorably to physical addresses than to post office boxes. At the very least, invest in a business-specific phone number. This way, you don’t risk family members answering a home phone unprofessionally because they don’t realize it’s a business call. A business line not only alerts clients to your professionalism, but allows you to answer professionally every time.

*Do Your Employees Wear Uniforms?*

Have you ever seen a plumber in a uniform? Even if you haven’t, you may soon. It is becoming more common for plumbing companies to use uniforms as a way of showing professionalism and standing out from the sea of other plumbers. If you want to go truly professional, you can require button-up shirts, clip-on-ties and dress pants. Business casual can work just as well, though. If you’d like to go this route, ask your employees to wear khakis, clean shoes and polos of a certain color.

*Can Your Employees Adequately Identify Themselves?*

In a world that feels increasingly dangerous, people are on edge. If your employees can properly identify themselves, it shows that you care about how your clients perceive your business and their comfort and safety. Have your employees wear laminated identification cards on lanyards. They should include the company name, phone number, employee’s name and a recent snapshot. This allows clients to identify the person at their door and feel comfortable allowing someone into their home.

*Does Everyone in the Company Use Professional Language?*

The way you and your employees speak when in the presence of clients is very important. Always use professional and respectful language that wouldn’t offend anyone. To achieve this, it’s best to require professional language even when clients aren’t present. If you allow a more casual tone when it’s “just the guys,” it will be easier for them to forget and say something that may be offensive in front of clients.

*Do You Stand by Your Guarantees?*

Offering a money-back guarantee or a lifetime warranty is admirable and often draws in clients, but they don’t mean anything if you don’t to stick to them. If a client tries to use the guarantees or warranties you offer, you’re more than welcome to try to fix the problem by fixing the work first. However, if your client isn’t interested in having more work done or isn’t satisfied with any subsequent work, you must stick by your word. Not doing so opens the door for negative online reviews – proven to be highly influential on consumers.

Research shows that 55 percent of a client’s first impression of your company is based on the appearance of you and your employees – and they make their final decision about you in less than 20 seconds. Even when potential clients find you online, they make a decision about you based on your website in the literal blink of an eye. Whether online or in person, appearing neat, professional and organized is essential for maintaining a successful plumbing business.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

hmmm, well I usually scrap the dog $hit off my foot on there stoop before going into the house, but anything left I try to walk on a carpet so it doesnt show on the tile floor, and if the mrs has a big chest, ill compliment her on it and let the other half know hes a lucky guy..oh an I always ask before going into the refirig for a snack and something to drink..what more could people want??? the worn out clothes I wear makes it look like im not making a killing on every job, and sometimes Ill put cardboard under all the oil leaks from the truck, so it doesnt stain their driveway..


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hmmm, well I usually scrap the dog $hit off my foot on there stoop before going into the house, but anything left I try to walk on a carpet so it doesnt show on the tile floor, and if the mrs has a big chest, ill compliment her on it and let the other half know hes a lucky guy..oh an I always ask before going into the refirig for a snack and something to drink..what more could people want??? the worn out clothes I wear makes it look like im not making a killing on every job, and sometimes Ill put cardboard under all the oil leaks from the truck, so it doesnt stain their driveway..


My new business model.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Haha, friggin really ... button-up shirts, clip-on ties and dress pants ... that just screams "true professional" when it comes to plumbers.

We wear surplus MC Hammer pants, those tuxedo print tee shirts, bolo ties, and sandals.


Ps. On average, how many clip-on ties would a service plumber need throughout the day if you clipped on a fresh tie for the next job if needs be. Can't show up with poo on your clip-on.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

One company around me dresses their guys in white button up shirts.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

instead of all the guess work by some so called business expert..Id like to see a real survey of customers and what they would like to see and what makes them pick one plumber over another....


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hmmm, well I usually scrap the dog $hit off my foot on there stoop before going into the house, but anything left I try to walk on a carpet so it doesnt show on the tile floor, and if the mrs has a big chest, ill compliment her on it and let the other half know hes a lucky guy..oh an I always ask before going into the refirig for a snack and something to drink..what more could people want??? the worn out clothes I wear makes it look like im not making a killing on every job, and sometimes Ill put cardboard under all the oil leaks from the truck, so it doesnt stain their driveway..


You would be a stellar employee compared to some I've had the pleasure of working with. When I was a helper I worked with this guy Mike. All we did were undergrounds. One day the boss wanted to stop at another mansion we did to check a leaking faucet, Mike was covered in mud and left his shirt at the other job Wich was only 2 blocks away. I remember what he said, oh well she wants her faucet fixed don't she? Lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

truth be told, I keep a box of those slip over the shoe covers on the truck for those WHITE carpets people just love to put all over the first floor and right up to the basement stairs or boiler room...and the expensive newly finished wood floors...alot cheaper than paying to clean them up..and the customer is a happy camper...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Drop cloth used today


----------



## Gerryjohns (Aug 11, 2016)

We're pretty proud of our website. We didn't have one until recently, and just having it has really boosted our leads. I encourage you take a look at the site: http://www.amherstnyplumbing.com. It is mobile responsive and optimized to get leads. If you're on a phone, you can easily click to call or complete the form on the right.

I'd recommend any plumber or plumnbing company looking to boost their online presence to look into a professional web designer to get your site up and running or improve it. It's well worth the money.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gerryjohns said:


> We're pretty proud of our website. We didn't have one until recently, and just having it has really boosted our leads. I encourage you take a look at the site: http://www.douchplumbing.com. It is mobile responsive and optimized to get leads. If you're on a phone, you can easily click to call or complete the form on the right.
> 
> I'd recommend any plumber or plumnbing company looking to boost their online presence to look into a professional web designer to get your site up and running or improve it. It's well worth the money.


I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## InnovativePlumb (Aug 16, 2016)

*First Impressions ARE definitely important*

As a service plumber in Las Vegas, I have noticed a significant difference first impressions make. When you arrive in a company vehicle, logoed uniforms & a smile on your face, residents are more comfortable and welcoming. It makes a huge difference. I agree 100% with this article. :thumbup:


----------



## CheekPlumber (Feb 1, 2017)

Our website has made a huge difference in helping us get more calls and and leads. Had it redone this summer and we love it.

Take a look when you get a chance. We're really proud of it: http://www.cheektowaga-plumbers.com/


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

CheekPlumber said:


> Our website has made a huge difference in helping us get more calls and and leads. Had it redone this summer and we love it.
> 
> Take a look when you get a chance. We're really proud of it: [.com/[/url]


It looks very amateurish


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

CheekPlumber said:


> Our website has made a huge difference in helping us get more calls and and leads. Had it redone this summer and we love it.
> 
> Take a look when you get a chance. We're really proud of it: http://www.cheatumoutamoney-plumbers.com/


might look better with an intro, but I like the " butt crack free guarantee"

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> might look better with an intro, but I like the " butt crack free guarantee"
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


You actually clicked the spam link to check it out? I thought we were supposed to just make dumb comments without actually giving them the satisfaction of website view number increases.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

CheekPlumber said:


> Our website has made a huge difference in helping us get more calls and and leads. Had it redone this summer and we love it.
> 
> Take a look when you get a chance. We're really proud of it: http://www.cheektowaga-plumbers.com/














Cheek plumbing, as in butt cheeks?.......:laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

CheekPlumber said:


> Our website has made a huge difference in helping us get more calls and and leads. Had it redone this summer and we love it.
> 
> Take a look when you get a chance. We're really proud of it: http://www.cheektowaga-carpenters.com/


No thanks, I'm busy today....


----------

